# 93458 or 93460



## thetru (Apr 29, 2013)

Can someone please explain if this should be a 93458 or 93460....

Right radial artery was cannulated using a Seldinger technique, 6-French sheath was introduced. Next, using a Tiger catheter, we selectively engaged the left main coronary artery. Cineangiography was recorded in multiple views. Next, using a multipurpose catheter we selectively engaged the right coronary artery. Cineangiography was recorded in multiple views. Next the Jacky Catheter was used to engage the LV cavity, LV pressure measured. LV-gram was done. Pullback gradiaent across the aortic was done and recorded. 

Please help, I am new to Cardiology coding!


----------



## Tink126 (Apr 29, 2013)

93458 LHC + CORS 

93460  includes BYPASS GRAFTS, and from reading, your doc did not inject or view them. So I would go with 93458

All the best.... you will get the hang of it 

Ruthie


----------



## thetru (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Tink126 (Apr 29, 2013)

If you would like, I can email you a helpful cheat sheet to help you with caths


----------



## Twixle2002 (Apr 29, 2013)

Tink,

Can you email me one?  Leahs.rao@gmail.com.. Thanks.....Leah


----------



## mdm58 (Apr 30, 2013)

*93460*

93460 is a left and right heart cath. 93459 is a left heart cath with bypass grafts.


----------



## thetru (Apr 30, 2013)

Tink, can you please send me the cheat sheet. 

ttrussell@primehealthcare.com

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## jhainswo (Dec 22, 2021)

Tink, can you please send me the cheat sheet. I am also new to cardiology.
jennifer.hainsworth@commonspirit.org


----------



## cgaston (Dec 22, 2021)

IDK if @Tink126 is around, but we use these:


			https://www.medtronic.com/content/dam/medtronic-com/us-en/hcp/reimbursement/documents/coronary-coding-sheet.pdf


----------



## maryeklein1987@yahoo.com (Jan 12, 2022)

Tink126 said:


> If you would like, I can email you a helpful cheat sheet to help you with caths


Could you e-mail me that cheat sheet please. I am also newer to cardiology coding. maryeklein1987@yahoo.com.


----------



## twiegel24@yahoo.com (Mar 17, 2022)

Tink126 said:


> If you would like, I can email you a helpful cheat sheet to help you with caths


Can you email me one also, I'm new to cardiology also.  twiegel@mmmbs.net
Thank you,


----------



## vidraj (Mar 22, 2022)

Tink126 said:


> If you would like, I can email you a helpful cheat sheet to help you with caths


Hi, Can you please  share it with me too ?

My email is mrvidhya7@yahoo.com

Thank you.


----------

